# I love the halloween banner



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

good job on the banner, great idea, love it!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

...thats awesome !! Spoooooky fish and all .....

Thanks to whomever came up with it 

TOATALY ROCKS MAN!!!!......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That does ROCK! Nice work !!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

lol just noticed, nice job


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the idea. Definitely better keep it up seasonally.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i just refreshed to give this thing a look, great idea placing a holiday theme to the banner, is this going to be done every common holiday?


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool Stuff


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha glad you all like it  I'll try my best to keep it up each season. Dosnt take much work and adds a bit of spice


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Two thumbs up


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont see the change. What am I missing?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the pumpkins and the some of the fish boxes have been changed to fanged fish


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I dont see the change. What am I missing?


Press F5 to refresh TomC.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Those are some really scary discus!! : ) just playin,


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> the pumpkins and the some of the fish boxes have been changed to fanged fish


 The big one at the top of every page, right? It has discus, a killie, orange and black loach, anenome fish, and clown loaches. I cant see any fangs, and definitely no pumpkins anywhere.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

effox said:


> Press F5 to refresh TomC.


try what effox said to refresh your page.. perhaps that will work


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Press F5 to refresh TomC.


 It worked. Thanks. Glad Im not crazy.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

looks like they just copy paste some pumpkin pics on it lol
(Just funny that's all)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

hey, where can i buy those scary fish????  charles, can you bring couple in?


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree its a very nice banner


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the second on the right looks to be from the gulf of mexico


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I didn't even notice the pumkins at first! It was the freaky looking fish in the middle that caught my eye and I was thinking, "What! Who keeps that kind of fish!"


----------

